# Please Help



## hecks8094 (May 13, 2008)

hey this fish is being sold to me as an elong piranha is it


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Negative


----------



## hecks8094 (May 13, 2008)

wat is it


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Looks to be a serrasalmus. Impossible to tell what kind though. Not an Elongotus for sure.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Definitely not an elong, it is undeniably a small serra of some sort.. If I had to take a wild guess it's most likely a small rhom, that's the most common species of serra to appear on the market at that size, aside from macs which it is not seeing as I currently have 2 around that size and neither of which look like that.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Definitely too small yet to tell for sure.how big is he 2". Anymore pics


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

What are they asking for that badboy?


----------



## hecks8094 (May 13, 2008)

yeah thats the only pic i got from it i had a black piranha before and some red bellies and they both dont look like this one yeah its about an inch they want 60 for it since its kinda hard to get piranhas were i live but i dont if its worth it what do you guys think

thought it was a silver dollar for a second lol but u could see its jaw sticking out and its not round like a silver dollar idk wat it could be


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

It looks like a serrasalmus, but not elongatus. Even as babies elogns are much more elongated then this.

If i had to guess this fish will probably be a rhom, compressus or sanchezi as they are the most common. You should be able to tell after a year when it hits 6" (a sanchezi will grow slower)

For future, its alot easier to make an accurate ID from a clear picture, but this time it doesn't matter as its clearly not an elong and you cant accuratly id a small serra like that until they are larger.


----------



## hecks8094 (May 13, 2008)

if its a rhom i wouldnt mind either as long as its one of the two


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

IMO 60$ is high for a 1"serra. Is it just me or does the back look a lil extra tall? Idk might just be the pic or angle. But his back seem lil taller than my rhom.


----------



## hecks8094 (May 13, 2008)

yeah its just these fish are really hard to find were i live its first time in years i seen another piranha breed other than red bellies were i live, idk i havent seing it personally yet the guy is coming by later on today so i could check it out more


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm not sayn he's not worth it. Cheaper online but then shipping would tax ya.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

This may sound bad to some here but if serra's are extremely hard to come by in your area I'd take him if I were you. 
That price will seem outrageous to alot of people here because $15-$20 would be more likely of a price tag on a 1" serra, but $60 would barely cover the cost of shipping if you purchased a fish from an online dealer. And thats if such a small specimen could be safely shipped.

You would be gambling on exactly what species it is, could be sanchezi, a compressus or a rhombeus, so I'd keep this fish in a 20 long or a standard 29 gallon for a year or so. 
I would recommend a clearer shot, but like what was already mentioned, even the perfect flank shot of a serra so small you wouldn't know for sure what this one is. 
Only time will tell.

If you like what you see, offer him $45 and see where it goes.

I remember a time living in an area where getting even RBP's was difficult. If a small serra happened to land in a store in that area, at that time, I'd have no problems at all paying top dollar to get the chance to keep one.


----------



## hecks8094 (May 13, 2008)

yeah its really hard to get this here cant even ship it in my area i think ima buy it hopefully it turns out to be a rhom miss my old one ill take more pics when i get him


----------



## hecks8094 (May 13, 2008)

heres a new pic i just bought it let see what it turns out to be its like a quater size


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't think so at all. The hump above the humeral spot is too large for a juvi Elong!


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Well what ever it is, it looks pretty healthy.. $60 is a little steep, but if they are hard to get where you live then I also think you should buy it and grow it out a little


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Pirambeba said:


> Well what ever it is, it looks pretty healthy.. $60 is a little steep, but if they are hard to get where you live then I also think you should buy it and grow it out a little


 It all depends where you live and the store you go to. Around me close is a store that sells the occational black 1"er at 90$, but the store i actually go to ive seen 6inchers for mayby 50$ (i dont remember the exact price- its about 1h from me but i go there often). So the point is 60$ could be steep if you can get p's elsewhere, but if you cant get it elsewhere then you may as well pay 60$ rather then to drive 2 hours roundtrip to get one 30$ cheaper or to have one shipped.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

It's really hard to say from those pics, but it's definitely *NOT* an elong!...I am guessing Eigenmanni.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Well what ever it is, it looks pretty healthy.. $60 is a little steep, but if they are hard to get where you live then I also think you should buy it and grow it out a little


 It all depends where you live and the store you go to. Around me close is a store that sells the occational black 1"er at 90$, but the store i actually go to ive seen 6inchers for mayby 50$ (i dont remember the exact price- its about 1h from me but i go there often). So the point is 60$ could be steep if you can get p's elsewhere, but if you cant get it elsewhere then you may as well pay 60$ rather then to drive 2 hours roundtrip to get one 30$ cheaper or to have one shipped.
[/quote]

I can get 6"s for about the same price where I am, but if I was in the op's situation I would take it. Good point though, well remarked.


----------



## hecks8094 (May 13, 2008)

heres a pic from aquascape of a elong, sorto off looks a like it i noticed the little guy isnt shy at all just swims all day long pretty cool . i have him in a 65 g tank


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

hecks8094 said:


> heres a pic from aquascape of a elong, sorto off looks a like it i noticed the little guy isnt shy at all just swims all day long pretty cool . i have him in a 65 g tank


The aquascape pic is an elong, your isnt. Notice how the aquascape elong is alot mroe elongated then yours


----------

